# Powerbook G4 external intel



## cyberdude (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi
is it possible to buy an external intel for my powerbook g4.


----------



## Impera (Jul 17, 2005)

What intel are you referring to? An External Processor? Expansion Card? Hard Drive? Please give details.


----------



## cyberdude (Jun 10, 2009)

The one like the intel based macs have in them. mine is powerpc and i cant run some mac programs on it.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Um, no.

Sorry.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

lol no, sorry you will need to buy a new mac. those ibook g4's actually have a CPU that soldered on-board, so you cant even put a faster PowerPC in it.


----------

